# The Pose



## Tuna (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2008)

Heh heh, it screams 'tourist visiting the big city'. And I just love the gawking pigeon in the foreground.


----------



## jvgig (Aug 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heh heh, it screams 'tourist visiting the big city'.



that is exactly what i thought.

the reflection off of the pavers by his waist is very distracting.  he also seems to have a halo around his body.


----------



## Sirashley (Aug 28, 2008)

He's probably a noob with a D300...


----------



## Tuna (Aug 28, 2008)

jvgig said:


> he also seems to have a halo around his body.




I do not see this halo but if it is there, it is appropriate given his God-like stature.

Tuna


----------



## new2pics (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL!  I love it...he reminds me of my dad.  Great shot.


----------



## Powpow (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:

I would like to know what's on the sign to his left though.  Probably something mundane.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2008)

Good capture!


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2008)

Hm, you should've had him stand very still and have a longer exposure.


----------



## Tuna (Sep 1, 2008)

Everyone, thank you for both your warm and slightly confusing comments.

Tuna


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2008)

The pigeon totally makes the shot


----------



## myopia (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice shot Tuna.
I like how he looks dodged out.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice shot!  Thats a big pigeon,


----------

